# Chicken rub recipe?



## geoff yonkers (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello all-

Hoping someone might point me to a good homemade rub for a chicken. Unfortunately I wont have time to brine the chicken, so Im trying to rely on a good rub. Also what wood would you recommend to compliment the chicken? I was thinking of maybe a mix of Peach and hickory?


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 25, 2015)

A decent commercial rub is McCormick's Sweet n Smoky.  Should be available just about anywhere. 

Here's my homemade version of the same rub.  Kind of a go-to for me for chicken and pork.

*Sweet and Smoky Rub*

Ingredients
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup firmly packed dark brown sugar
2 Tbs plus 2 tsp. smoked paprika
2 Tbs granulated sugar
2 tsp garlic powder
2  tsp onion powder
2 tsp freshly ground pepper
2 tsp chili powder
1 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp ground ginger

*Directions*

1. Stir all ingredients together and store in an airtight container.

As far as wood, pecan and hickory should be fine.  Cherry and hickory works nicely too, my go-to woods for chicken.


----------



## geoff yonkers (Apr 26, 2015)

thanks for sharing! Im going to give it a whirl and let you know how it goes.


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 26, 2015)

image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Mar 28, 2015





This is a rub I use on chicken. I omit salt when I brine. 
1/4 cup paprika
1/4 cup onion powder
1/4 cup garlic powder
1/4 cup Italian seasoning
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 tbsp ground mustard
2 tbsp black pepper
2 tbsp salt


----------



## flaming yawn (Jul 4, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> A decent commercial rub is McCormick's Sweet n Smoky.  Should be available just about anywhere.
> 
> Here's my homemade version of the same rub.  Kind of a go-to for me for chicken and pork.
> 
> ...




I am going to rub some chickens with this for tomorrow. How early do you start the rub? Is it too early to rub and keep in the fridge till tomorrow night?


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 4, 2015)

No matter what meat I'm smoking, I always apply the rub just before the meat goes on the smoker.  No problem at all applying it earlier.


----------



## eman (Jul 5, 2015)

Most of the time i apply rub then over night in fridge then another coat of rub just before smoking


----------

